

After 17 years, CSS gets variables. Finally.  - matthewjhughes
http://www.matthewhughes.co.uk/17-years-css-gets-variables-finally/

======
pedalpete
I was hoping for variables where the variable could update based on the screen
dimensions or something like that. All this gives us is a shortcut to re-using
the same styles.

